# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور وسعرو  مواصفات سامسونج جلاكسى ميجا  Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8

## mohamed73

* Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 I9150*   Price = 3500 L.E
 سعر بالدولار الامريكي : 480 دولار
سعر في السعودية: 1800 ريال
سعر في الامارات : 1775 درهم
سعر في الكويت : 150 دينار                                                  *Specification*    *General*  2G Network  GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 -   GT-I9150    GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 -   GT-I9152 (SIM 1 & SIM 2)  3G Network  HSDPA  SIM  Optional Dual SIM (Micro-SIM)  Announced  2013, April  Status  Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   May  *Body*  Dimensions  162.6 x 82.4 x 9 mm (6.40 x 3.24 x   0.35 in)  Weight  182 g (6.42 oz)  *Display*  Type  TFT capacitive touchscreen  Size  540 x 960 pixels, 5.8 inches (~190   ppi pixel density)  Multitouch  Yes    - TouchWiz UI  *Sound*  Alert types  Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones  Loudspeaker  Yes  3.5mm jack  Yes  *Memory*  Card slot  microSD, up to 64 GB  Internal  8 GB storage, 1.5 GB RAM  *Data*  GPRS  Yes  EDGE  Yes  Speed  HSDPA, 21 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps  WLAN  Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band,   Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot  Bluetooth  Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE  NFC  No  USB  Yes, microUSB v2.0            *Camera*  Primary  8 MP, 3264 x 2448 pixels,   autofocus, LED flash  Features  Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and   smile detection, HDR  Video  Yes, 1080p@30fps  Secondary  Yes, 1.9 MP  *Features*  OS  Android OS, v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean)  CPU  Dual-core 1.4 GHz  Sensors  Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass  Messaging  SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS  Browser  HTML5  Radio  No  GPS  Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS  Java  Yes, via Java MIDP emulator  Colors  White, Black    - SNS integration  - MP4/WMV/H.264/H.263 player  - MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player  - Organizer  - Image/video editor  - Document viewer  - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,  YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa  - Voice memo/dial/commands  - Predictive text input            *Battery*    Li-Ion 2600 mAh battery  Stand-by     Talk time

----------


## مجدى النمس

مشاء ألله  مجهود رائع

----------

